# Pics of Almond pollenation



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

What's the $1000 reward for? Thinking maybe it is for information leading to the recovery of stolen hives?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It's $1000 reward for finding the cause of CCD.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ya, I just wanted to see Joe's crew inspect "the middle hive on the bottom.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> It's $1000 reward for finding the cause of CCD.


Not much of a reward if you ask me.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Ya Keith 
I was thinking the same thing


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

*More almond pics*

We flew out in my cousins 180 to feed this year. Wanna see how many almonds are in the SJV www.simplyhoney.com click on photos. I'll try to post here too.


----------

